# Humminbrd Helix7 DI Gen2



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Looking for suggested sonar and DI settings on those with a Humminbird helix 7 di g2 unit. Recently installed and still trying to fine tune some of the settings even after watching a dozen or so utube videos on the unit. 

If it matters...........I fish the far west end of the Central Basin. 

TIA!!! Jim


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm in the same boat (well....not literally) as Jim.

Same unit.....can't get it dialed in.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Sonar setting: 
Sensitivity 15
Contrast 17
Chart Speed 4 
2D Display 83/200
Surface Clutter 2
2D Switchfire Clear Mode
Imaging Switchfire Max

Settings for down image use 455khz: 
Sensitivity 12
Contrast 10

Thats what I have found after tuning mine all summer. Hope helps you get better readings.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting.

Can you mark at speed with those settings?


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Change it to max mode then reduce the sensitivity as needed. I could never get clear mode to show fish. I am also running a different transducer xnt 9 200/400 khz


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

berkshirepresident said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Can you mark at speed with those settings?


I've marked structures at 7mph and fish at 5mph with those settings, I fish mosquito and pymatuning mainly. If your sensitivity is set correctly when you change switchfire between clear and max you should not have to adjust it. If you are going faster then that then turn your chart speed up to 6 or 7 but any faster and you can miss the smaller details on the screen easy.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks all! Keep the suggestions coming.


----------

